# measuring the altuvei



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

decided (thanks alot heineken) to measure the altuvei during a water change. don't ask how it went. i've got him at six solid inches. note the specialized dentition.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice theeth..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Love your mannny anytime you wanna sell him let me know.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Man...that looks like risky business







...But good job.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

that is 1 SEXY manny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive set of dental work









The Altu looks great, my compliments


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My teeth should look that good







Nice Altuvei, he's gonna be one impressive fish when full grown


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That's a nice set of teeth


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> that is 1 SEXY manny!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]1104237[/snapback]​


I know you meant altuvie

fish looks great buddy, but he is 1/8" short of 6".......














j/k


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > that is 1 SEXY manny!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


no sir i ment manny if u notice his post was edited b4 the edit he had a pic with the measurements of BOTH his manny and altuive. the manny was a sexy MOFO


----------

